# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Momente te kapura nga une!

## Arvima

Nuk kisha ndonje ide tjeter per titullin  :me dylbi:  

Mendova te hap dhe une nje foto album , meqe i kam koleksionuar disa foto nga aparate te ndryshme. Po e anashkaloj ate pjesen ' fotografia eshte hobi im ' sepse perderisa hapa teme kuptohet  :ngerdheshje: 

Problemi qendron se nuk jam ndonje profesioniste, por shpresoj qe deshira e madhe ta mundi kete pjese. 

Uroj qe t'ju pelqejne , dhe shikim te kendshem :-)

Po e filloj me disa foto qe kam bere ne Venecia!

----------

Aferim (24-03-2015),iliria e para (05-09-2013),Maqellarjot (22-11-2013)

----------


## Arvima



----------

Maqellarjot (22-11-2013)

----------


## Arvima



----------

Maqellarjot (22-11-2013)

----------


## Arvima



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Waw waw waw! Avrima urime per temen,dhe te lumt per fotot,bash profecioniste.<3 *

----------


## Arvima

Faleminderit Xhenet, me jep optimizem kshu  :buzeqeshje:  ... po sjane dhe aq profesioniste, jo aq sa te tuat  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

Maqellarjot (22-11-2013)

----------


## Arvima

Keshtjella Sant'Angelo Rome ...

----------


## Arvima



----------

Maqellarjot (22-11-2013)

----------


## Arvima

Tani do t'flesh pak , ... pastaj do zgjohesh dhe do t'kollitesh nja 2-3 here .... eh do ikesh o Plaku Mere do ikesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## inez

> 


sh te kendshme

----------


## Arvima

Flm Inez  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MARGUS

shume te mira,flm!

----------


## Arvima

Sa dua te jem larg

atje lart ne qiellin blu ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Sa dua te jem larg
> 
> atje lart ne qiellin blu ... : )


bli bilet avioni dhe atje lart ne qiellin e kaltert do shkosh  :ngerdheshje:  ;p

----------


## Elian70

nel blu dipinto di blu
dhe rete e djegura ashtu
ta-ra-ra, ra ra-ra, ra ra!
-------------------------------
"vallja" dinamike e reve dhe gjithe imazhit shtrihet jo nga 0-255 se ndryshe na i "dogje" dhe syte, por pak me brenda 10-245  :posi: 
Tani, zbrit nga rete, nxirri me ne pah pemet, zbardh bedenat se ua ke nxire faqet, fut nje gjyele te topi e beja baaaaaaaaaaaaam si Mato Gruda  :buzeqeshje: ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Arvima

Hahahaha , ne rralle te pare faleminderit per kritiken Elian  :buzeqeshje:  Ne rralle te dyte mos ma ndrysho kengen  :ngerdheshje: 

Foton me rete e djegura ne fakt e provova ta rregulloja e ndryshe po sme pelqeu , dhe e bera ashtu Hdr me photomatix ... pa ndonje modifikim te vecante. Qe the ti une se kuptoj fare ate shtrirjen 0-255 :-D nuk marr vesh shume nga fotot , thjesht me duken bukur dhe kaq pavaresisht se mund te kene gjithe ato gabime. Po mu be qejfi qe shkruajte , se keshtu dhe une mund te mesoj dicka :-)

Po e vendos ketu foton origjinale , jam kurioze te shoh si do e rregulloje ti ...

----------


## pranvera bica

Shume foto te bukura ! Po  "Uren e Psheretimave " nuk e ke fotografuar? Suksese!

----------


## Erald123

Arvima shume bukur fotot , ja ta bej njehere une versionin tim meqe na ke dhene mundesine e origjinales  :perqeshje:

----------


## Erald123



----------


## Arvima

Teta Pranvera flm  :buzeqeshje:  Eshte ajo ura me xham qe kam vendosur ne fillim.

Erald flm edhe per versionin tend . E ke pastruar foton , mua me duket mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------

